# Hoppes #9, Christmas Trees and The 2nd Amendment...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So, I get a Christmas Tree yesterday! Dang, when did Christmas Trees get so expensive?

Anyway, Mrs Slippy LOVES the smell of Christmas Trees, she says it smell Delicious! And I agree.

Then, in typical "Me" fashion, I set up to start Slippy's Famous "Whether They Need It Or Not Annual Gun Cleaning Day" at about 9 am and by 11 am Mrs Slippy had done exited stage right. She seemed a bit upset at me so she was going out to run some errands and such.

Well, its been about 3 hours and I ain't even halfway done! Dang, I love the 2nd Amendment & the smell of Hoppes #9! 

(Frog Lube ain't bad either!) :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good idea.. cleaning...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

That smell just brings me to my knees. For clarification, not the tree.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Recoil Buffers on my 1911's were shot, and I mean worn down to nothing! Bought a couple of packs of 6 from Wilson Combat. Good to have some extra Recoil Buffers!









https://shopwilsoncombat.com/Shok-Buff-Recoil-Buffers-1911-Package-of-6/productinfo/2B/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your are right Hoppe's smells great.

I use USGI bore cleaner, have around 5 gallons of the stuff, came with a 55 gallon drum of hydraulic oil I bid on with DRMO.

Cases of LSA, Break free, PL Special, LAW, PL MEDIUM and couple of gallon cans of GAA also went with the bid.

To many guns to do at one time, have a rotation system in place, one safe at a time, then one room at a time.

I like all the stainless steel hand guns I have, only need 1/10 the maintenance, chrome bores are another plus.

As for the tree we go on out to our back lot and cut one each year, no more than 3 feet tall.

I do miss all the glass ornaments we had as a kid, I remember making a tester for all those bulbs wired in series.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I use Break Free lube and I can't recall what recoil buffer that I have.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I love the smell of burnt gunpowder. The Hobbes oil is right up there too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A new Christmas tradition! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> I use Break Free lube and I can't recall what recoil buffer that I have.


I use Hoppes and I don't know what a recoil buffer is. From Slippy's photo ,it goes somewhere in the recoil spring area, but I never knew about them. An all steel 1911 5" (for me) doesn't really need anything to reduce recoil. It is a heavy gun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jeffh said:


> I use Hoppes and I don't know what a recoil buffer is. From Slippy's photo ,it goes somewhere in the recoil spring area, but I never knew about them. An all steel 1911 5" (for me) doesn't really need anything to reduce recoil. It is a heavy gun.


I learned about the Wilson Combat Shok Buffers for a 1911 pistol from 2 Competition 1911 Shooters that I shoot with from time to time. They told me that not all of the competitors use these, but many do. And if you are putting lots of rounds through your 1911, the Shock Buffers reduce the metal on metal contact. I don't notice a significant reduction of recoil, especially since I wore the last shock buffer down to nothing and didn't realize it, but the main reason is reducing metal on metal wear. See video below.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I love the small of Hopps #9 and also go through the safe oiling all guns once a year but the job doesn't take very long now days. A few years ago I started downsizing my weapons to minimize the number of calibers and make room in the safe so the process is much faster now.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I really like the smell of Hoppes #9. I have never used a shok-buff. Never had a 1911 fail due to metal wear.


----------

